# Bowtech Constitution



## dmedd (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey guys I know this isn't the for sale section but I wanted to let ya'll know about a competition bow I need to sell. It's an 08 Bowtech Constitution in firestorm gray. It's in immaculate condition sice I didn't get to shoot any last year. It's got the CBE sight with CR scope,3x lens,and LP light kit. It has a TT Springsteel rest and AEP stabilizers. I will make somebody a good deal if you know of anybody wanting to get into 3D or spots. I hate to part with the bow but my bow days are sadly over. I had neck surgery in july and I'm having shoulder surgery in Dec. I already sold my hunting bow this past weekend. I'm trying to get enough money to buy a crossbow. I've always been pro compound only but if a crossbow will keep me in the woods,so be it.


----------



## dmedd (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's some pics of the bow. It also has a custom sling and STS.


----------



## young gunna (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump for a Great Guy! Sure gonna miss ya Dmedd! Maybe we can hunt together one day.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 19, 2009)

Shoot David, I hate to hear that! I hope the recovery goes well. That is one nice setup! Ain't nothing wrong with shooting a crossbow, get out there and pop'em!!!!!


----------



## dmedd (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Corey and David. Everything will work out in the end. 


Bow is sold.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Nov 22, 2009)

Dont worry dmedd, the bow is in good hands, Danny will treat her well and Im sure he will woop up some high scores with her !!!! Hope all goes well and speedy recovery to ya!!!


----------



## dmedd (Nov 28, 2009)

Lockhart Launcher said:


> Dont worry dmedd, the bow is in good hands, Danny will treat her well and Im sure he will woop up some high scores with her !!!! Hope all goes well and speedy recovery to ya!!!



That's good to hear. Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## BlackArcher (Nov 29, 2009)

I saw Danny with the Bow.  And he his shooting it well.  Sorry to hear the bad news..  Hey a cross bow is a bow and arrow...  We will miss you on the circuit.  Hope all goes well...


----------



## dmedd (Nov 29, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> I saw Danny with the Bow.  And he his shooting it well.  Sorry to hear the bad news..  Hey a cross bow is a bow and arrow...  We will miss you on the circuit.  Hope all goes well...



Thanks BA. I appreiate it buddy.


----------

